# Kanthal in Pretoria



## Moist (17/10/14)

Hey everyone!

So as the topic says, I'm looking for some Kanthal in Pretoria. I'm specifically looking for some 26G/28G Kanthal.

Let me know!


----------



## BoogaBooga (17/10/14)

HI Moist

I have stock at Vape King Pretoria of both 26G and 28G

Regards

Patrick

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

